# Thinkpad W530 + EXP GDC Beast 8.5c



## Carn89 (15. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

ich bin hier, weil ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.

Ich habe ein altes ThinkPad W530 von Lenovo, welches vom Jahr 2013 ist und ich gerne nutzen möchte, um aktuellere Spiele zu spielen.

Nach kurzer Suche bin ich auf das EXP GDC Beast 8.5c gestoßen, über welches es möglich sein soll, eGPUs an den Laptop über den Expresscardslot anschließen zu können.

 

Erstmal genaueres zum ThinkPad:

Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60Ghz

16,0 GB installierter Arbeitsspeicher

Windows 10 64-Bit-Betriebssystem

 

Eingebaute Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

und NVIDIA Quadro K2000M

 

Nun zum Problem:

Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich mir das EXP GDC Beast 8.5c bestellt und wenige Tage danach war es auch da.

Ich habe mir dazu eine NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB und ein "be quiet" Pure Power 10 CM ATX 400W PC Netzteil BN276" bestellt (angegebene Leistung bei der CPU wird 400W angegeben).

Hardware ist da, also ging es los. Erstmal, wie im Internet und bei der Anleitung gefunden, im BIOS die NVIDIA Quadro K2000M deaktiviert. Dann die Spannungsversorgung (das Netzteil) an das Beast (EXP GDC Beast 8.5c) und an die CPU angeschlossen. Daraufhin habe ich über den Expresscardslot das ganze mit meinem Lenovo ThinkPad W530 verbunden (Rechner war zu dem Zeitpunkt ausgeschaltet).

Gestartet, erstmal Treiber installiert. Fehler 43. Das war nicht so dramatisch, nach einem Neustart war das näml. i. O.

Nun wird mit beim Geräte-Manager die Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 und die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB angezeigt. Beides mit "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei."

Leider nutzt er meine GTX 1060 6GB aber nicht. Wenn ich Spiele starte, springt die GraKa nicht an.

Dachte zunächst, das liegt vllt. daran, dass ich keinen externen Monitor habe. Also habe ich ein VDI zu HDMI Kabel bestellt, um den HDMI Slot der GTX 1060 mit meinem alten Monitor zu verbinden. Das Kabel ist heute angekommen, Hardware wieder aufgebaut, alles angeschlossen, gestartet ... nichts.

Ich habe im Internet mal geschaut, es ist wohl schon erfolgreich gelungen, den W530 von Lenovo mit einer GTX 1060 über ein Beast zu verbinden, bei mir funktioniert es allerdings nicht. Wie auch schon gefunden, habe ich einen älteren Treiber (376.33 von NVIDIA) runtergeladen, den alten über DDU deinstalliert, neugestartet und den alten installiert. Keine Änderung. "Gerät funktioniert einwandrei." und das war´s.

 

Ich wäre über alle Ratschläge sehr sehr dankbar. Vielleicht kriegt man es ja zusammen zum Laufen.

 

Gruß

Nils


----------



## Aun (15. März 2018)

ich denke mal das problem liegt bei "schon gelungen". 5 jahre alte technik mit neuem zu verbinden ist mMn keine gute idee (gerade was die 1060 angeht).


----------

